

Ask HN: Best resource for collaboratively analyzing startup ideas? - jaekwon

Is there a website where people go to research and share startup ideas and discuss market size, existing solutions by other companies, etc?<p>I'm not talking about articles written about startup ideas. I mean an active forum/portal designed for this purpose.
======
apsurd
Edit: Let's just call it investing in customer development rather than idea
development.

Ask your target market. I used to brush this same advice off each of the
millionth times I read it, but do this at your own peril.

Nobody is going to give you better advice than your customers, especially if
they speak with their money.

Is the market viable? Ask the market. Will customers pay for this service. Ask
the damned customers!

As someone who has shy'd away from asking people in real life, I must say it's
quite a revelation.

------
newobj
I agree that this'd be great to have. I'm not sure if people would take kindly
to every HN article turning into "Review my Startup" (or, maybe they would?)
I'm not aware of such a forum though yet.

~~~
jaekwon
HN itself is great because it has constant attention from the right people,
but the organization isn't there.

------
mattblalock
About a year ago I twittered about building something like this and tons of
people freaked. They couldn't believe I would consider sharing my ideas with
them and _more importantly_ would expect people to share their ideas.

I was simply knocked over and gave up.

I'd be very much down for working on a project that developed a platform for
discussing markets and startup ideas. I don't think its really ideas that make
money so much as execution - but ideas are fun!

------
dacort
This isn't a generic solution, but we (my co-founder and I) actually put
something together specifically for us.
<http://untitledstartup.com/backstage/> \- right now it suffers from an
abundance of Twitter ideas, primarily because I'm fairly active in that space
and ideas in the system beget similar ideas.

The possibility exists for it to be abstracted.

